
‘Zoom is fine, but it can’t match being back in the office’ - tomduncalf
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/aug/08/working-from-home-british-land-zoom-office-property
======
spaceisballer
No doubt working remote can make some things a little harder. I don’t envy a
younger person entering the workplace, but if you have good managers and a
good environment you can help that person thrive. But my experiences so far
have been incredible because I can get my team to focus on the work. The
people struggling are the people who spend great deals of time worrying or
used to spend a lot of time networking. They just can’t seem to figure out how
to make things work, and always bring up how they can’t wait to be back in the
office. No doubt I’m making some generalizations, but I’m psyched that I’m
seeing great results from all my teams when you cut out the office BS. I’m
just making sure that they get recognized for accomplishments that aren’t
visible (as managers should do).

------
coldtea
And being back to the office can't match having a family life such that you
actually enjoy being in the house around your spouce (and kids)

Or having a well coordinated, no fluff remote team, that doesn't require
physical presence to coordinate and to avoid staying behind and getting
backstabbed..

------
julianlam
While we haven't formalised our back-to-work plan, I don't imagine it would
change much from pre-COVID. I'm someone who craves a strict separation of home
and work, but this can be achieved anywhere, not specifically in an office.

However, we did find benefits from meeting in-person once a week, for
discussions and back-and-forths that can be resolved much faster in person. We
also do our weekly standup on that day.

It's probably a colossal waste of money to have the office sit empty the rest
of the week, but it works for us (and we got a pretty good deal on the lease)

------
deeblering4
As someone who worked remotely before all this happened, I don’t know what
“back in the office” is.

But I do miss spending time in person with family, friends and, on occasion,
colleagues.

------
jbirer
Managers and CEOs are really missing the narcissistic supply they got from
micromanaging and having full control over the workers. COVID-19 has been
great in the fact that it brought more self-control for the workers.

------
fred_is_fred
‘Zoom is fine, but it can’t match being back in the office’ - especially true
for spreading COVID.

------
cwbrandsma
No thanks.

